
Show HN: Thampi-A Serverless Machine Learning Prediction System on AWS Lambda - rajiv_abraham
https://thampi.readthedocs.io/en/latest/
======
rajiv_abraham
Thampi takes care of most of the DevOps for machine learning prediction
systems by using AWS Lambda(Zappa) and Docker.

Here is the introductory article:
[https://medium.com/@rajiv.abraham/introducing-thampi-
ec40a9b...](https://medium.com/@rajiv.abraham/introducing-thampi-ec40a9b02a9d)
Repo:
[https://github.com/scoremedia/thampi](https://github.com/scoremedia/thampi)

